# Your dream cage



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

So, I'm looking for a new cage. I have my home made cage, but I need something for our lake house. We are up there every weekend and at least 3 weeks per year so the rats are coming with us. Good thing they love their cat carrier and car rides huh! Anyways, here is what I'm looking for. 

-Easy to clean with deep bottom to try to contain stuff
-Must hold at least 6 rats (I only have 2 now, but my current cage holds 6+ and I'd rather be prepared for GGMR instead of scrambling for something bigger later)
-Easy to clean
-Enough space on the floors for their things. I've seen tons of cages with small decks on them and this just wouldn't work for my boys. I can so see them wrestling and falling off of them and getting hurt. 
-Prefered taller rather than wider
-Doesn't have to be pretty, just very functional because this is our vacation time and I don't want to spend my life messing with the cage like I do my current one at home. Granted I love my current one because it doesn't look cage like and looks like furnature, but at the cottage I could care less how it looks. 

What are your favorite cages?


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Feisty Ferret!!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

No one else has a dream cage?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the Freddy Savic 2 - it doesn't hold 6 rats but will happily hold 4 boys.

It's the best cage I've found - not huge, but a good all rounder and quite easy to clean


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

dream cage-- entire room dedicated to them


maybe once the kids are grown & gone I will be able to create my jungle room


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> dream cage-- entire room dedicated to them
> 
> 
> maybe once the kids are grown & gone I will be able to create my jungle room


i too dream of this to happen... not holding my breath though, lol...


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

My dream cage would come with a maid to do the cage cleaning.


----------



## Cameron (Feb 29, 2008)

I think everyone's dream cage would be a perfectly made cabnet style cage as it would be made to the owners wants.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a cage that I made, which I love but honestly I don't feel like putting the work into it to make another one for the lake! It is really nice, but sometimes I'm annoyed when it comes to hanging things in their cage. I just want a simple wire style cage for up at the lake. Think it would just make things easier for up there. I love their converted dresser cage for at home because it blends in and doesn't look tacky in my living room, but up there it can be as tacky as it wants to be because nothing up there really matches anyways. We gave up trying to decorate years ago when we realized there really isn't a point when everyone just comes back from the beach wet, covered in sand, and then sits down on the nice new furnature.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

We also have a homemade grotto-style cage, which I absolutely LOVE. The only problem is it annoys me to no end with how impossible it is to hang things! We have to take a drill and screw and screw into the wood, take the screw out, and then screw in the little hook things. It's so freaking irritating!!!


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

Rattiegma said:


> We also have a homemade grotto-style cage, which I absolutely LOVE. The only problem is it annoys me to no end with how impossible it is to hang things! We have to take a drill and screw and screw into the wood, take the screw out, and then screw in the little hook things. It's so freaking irritating!!!


uhh im having that same problem with mine. one idea i had was, instead of trying to put in all those little hooks in the top, maybe take a chunk of wire mesh and screw that onto the ceiling? then you can hook stuff right onto that. i dunno if itll actually work though...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I tried screwing mesh onto the celing for hanging purposes, then my weirdo rats decided it would be fun to crawl on the celing. It all started hanging lower after about 2 months from them climbing on it that I took it out. The metal on harware cloth stretches when rats climb on it apparently! I took the entire top of each shelf and screwed the latches from the hook and eye latches (ya know those circle things) about every 2 inches along the top of the cage. It helps some, but it's still a bit difficult to attach other things. Things that would be easy in a regular cage become way more difficult in a grotto style cage. However, it does look better than a regular cage sitting in my living room!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Ugh! lol I don't need Roxie and the babies running around on the ceiling...haha but someone seriously needs to come up with some kind of solution. See, I was thinking I could just get it over with and screw those things into every shelf for the future, but then I don't know how far apart and blah blah blah, bc they'd be different for every hammock, etc. It's so irritating!!


----------



## Cameron (Feb 29, 2008)

a homemade cage can be made with wire and can have the think wire levels. So i really do think that it can be made to the needs of the person and can be big enough for GGMR


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I just had the most genious idea today Rattiegma after I posted that last post. Ok, so I'm wondering if there is a way to screw a thin wire around the top part of each level and then hang everything from there the same as you would a wire cage. This would stop them from climbing on the ceiling, but leave tons of room for hanging things. Although some of the hammocks and such will likely slip closer together when the rats get into it, but I don't think they would really care much if their regular hammock looks like a tube hammock ya know. Hmmm I may be a genious afterall!! lol


----------

